# wife and Doctor - co-worker



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

My wife is a nurse. She mentioned that a Doctor at the hospital had returned from a trip. She recently got sick. She mentioned that the Doctor came back with sickness and that is how she got sick. This is really bothering me. Why would she get sick from him just by working in the same facility unless there is more contact than I think should occur? we have been married for almost 39 years this year.


----------



## ericthesane (May 10, 2013)

harrybrown said:


> My wife is a nurse. She mentioned that a Doctor at the hospital had returned from a trip. She recently got sick. She mentioned that the Doctor came back with sickness and that is how she got sick. This is really bothering me. Why would she get sick from him just by working in the same facility unless there is more contact than I think should occur? we have been married for almost 39 years this year.


The first question that comes to mind is what she is sick with ? There are plenty of diseases that are airborne.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Probably the same way that our entire facility came down with that awful flu virus I had this spring. 

Oh, and I never touched any of them. It spread like a wildfire and they still refer to me as Patient Zero.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, if she's sick with gonorrhea it's not quite the same as having the common cold.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

harrybrown said:


> My wife is a nurse. She mentioned that a Doctor at the hospital had returned from a trip. She recently got sick. She mentioned that the Doctor came back with sickness and that is how she got sick. This is really bothering me. Why would she get sick from him just by working in the same facility unless there is more contact than I think should occur? we have been married for almost 39 years this year.


My youngest is living at home (Working on a Masters) and working as a shift supervisor at a drugstore.

She brings home everything she's exposed to and we all get it. Personal contact is not required for a great many illnesses.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I've caught things second hand before. 

My husband works at a bank surrounded by dirty money and sick co-workers. He has mentioned people being sick at work, and manifested no symptoms and yet - I've come down with them shortly after. It can be about the strength of an individual's immune system too. 

So - what are we talking about here - a cold, the flu? You can catch those from a total stranger from a door handle if you don't wash your hands, someone sneezing on your in the line at the grocery store. No direct contact is required. Hepatitis is unfortunately a big risk working in the medical community in general, given the multitude of ways to catch it, and the contact people often have with patients. 

However - if its an STD - one doesn't catch that without contact. So - what exactly is the disease in question?


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

harrybrown said:


> My wife is a nurse. She mentioned that a Doctor at the hospital had returned from a trip. She recently got sick. She mentioned that the Doctor came back with sickness and that is how she got sick. This is really bothering me. Why would she get sick from him just by working in the same facility unless there is more contact than I think should occur? we have been married for almost 39 years this year.


Do you have other reasons to suspect your wife is having some sort of affair with him? Any other warning signs?


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope1964 said:


> Yeah, if she's sick with gonorrhea it's not quite the same as having the common cold.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

That was naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasty.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

bacteria and viruses are insidious little bastards. They are spread by touch to door knobs car handles countertops and anything else you can imagine. Some are airborne. You would really need to have more suspicions than that before jumping to conclusions.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Stonewall said:


> bacteria and viruses are insidious little bastards. They are spread by touch to door knobs car handles countertops and anything else you can imagine. Some are airborne. You would really need to have more suspicions than that before jumping to conclusions.


:iagree:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm guessing OP isn't coming back to tell us the details.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Starstarfish said:


> I'm guessing OP isn't coming back to tell us the details.


Yeah. What a shame.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like this thread is terminal


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi Harry
Thought I would check out your thread. Did you resolve your situation. You didn't have much but were there other things that were bothering you?
I hope you got it sorted out. 
I guess I have just resurrected your thread. 

ETA Oooops just noticed it's the men's clubhouse. Don't know if I am supposed to post here. 
Sorry chaps if I'm not but I'll leave it here as I wanted to see how Harry is doing.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

********** said:


> Hi Harry
> Thought I would check out your thread. Did you resolve your situation. You didn't have much but were there other things that were bothering you?
> I hope you got it sorted out.
> I guess I have just resurrected your thread.
> ...


You are always welcome here
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nuclearnightmare (May 15, 2013)

********** said:


> Hi Harry
> Thought I would check out your thread. Did you resolve your situation. You didn't have much but were there other things that were bothering you?
> I hope you got it sorted out.
> I guess I have just resurrected your thread.
> ...


Harry - generally I'd be interested in knowing a little more about yuor situation, marriage etc. probably many others would as well. if you're so inclined to tell your story, of course.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi Harry, I am posting this here because I want to reach you about what you wrote in the reconcilation thread:



harrybrown said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Adams-
> 
> I am still struggling with the hurt and pain. We are newlyweds, only married for 39 years.
> 
> ...


my two cents.

In your case reconcilation (true reconcilation) will not be possible, sure you will be able to live and have a stereotypical marriage on the outside but you will never be able to heal and move on from your wife's betrayal under those circumstances.

you already found evidence that an affair happened, so there is no doubt in that regard, but how can you possible reconcile if according to your wife there is nothing to reconcile from:

- how can she help you to heal, if according to her you don't need healing?.
- how can you have mental peace, with the reassuring that she will never do it again if in first place she have not accepted she did it?.
- how can you trust her again, if she had not given you reasons to trust?.
- how can you know there is no contact with OM if you don't even know who OM is?.
- how can you know she is remorseful and also suffering from the pain she put you through. when according to her you have no right to be in pain?.

any kind of reconcilation under this circumstances will imply you buring the true, your pain, you insecurities and pretending to be fine.

the most you will achieve is a fake reconcilation (acchieved by deceiving yourself) pretending that everything is alright and suffering in silence.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Harry I also wanted to share a method that I have seen really effective when trying to find if a spouse actually had an affair, I posted it in other Threads:

the more easy way to find the truth is with a polygraph test, most of the times the true is revealed before the test, cheaters almost always crack and confess while going where the test is going to be executed.

before actually arranging the test, you can throw a bluff and tell her you already have appointed a polygraph test, ask her if she had nothing to confess because once the test have been taken you will not give second chances.

If she confess something like:

well we just kissed.
well we just fooled around.
well we just had oral.
well it was just once.

then tell her, "okey I will still keep on the appointment but now I will ask if it was really just: a kiss, one oral, one time"

and keep doing it until she confess the whole truth.

remember cheaters will normally confess first the less damaging of their actions, and in much less quantity than the real amount.


----------

